# Air Conditioning



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

What's in your home?


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

central air. Most people in the Phoenix area have central air. Some have evap coolers which doesn't do much good when it's 115+ deg.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Central air. For years just a window air conditioner but now we have a newly installed gas furnace/central air unit.


----------



## Planewalker (Feb 5, 2004)

A few air fans. Nothing that can really cool you down like air conditioning, but it's good for emergency.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Two window units..........Too me, it has become as important has having heat in the winter.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

As she said with a "la de, da, da;-)))


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

We got central air in October 1993 when we got a new furnace. From the summer of 94 onward we've been comfortable.

My father said that central air would cost too much in terms of electric usage -- a lie -- costs less than a couple window units that cooled far less rooms. And in 12 years now the central air has not required even a single repair! Now that's true reliability!

My father has a whole array of anti-AC propaganda. He said you couldn't have AC in a car as the engine would overheat. I've never seen the temp gague get above the half way mark even with AC on in 100 degree heat. I get the impression he may have been lying to me.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

LOL LOL, ya think;-))))

No doubt, central air is cheaper than the window units.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

All you people with air cons suck!!! Dunno what all the developers were thinking but like no one in Ca has air cons.. and I'm like in the hottest city ever!!!! :mum


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

But it's a dry heat ROTFL


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

Central air


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

We have central air. Gawd, I remember before we had it....those hot hot summers....we suffered so much...:lol Now I really don't like the air conditioning, my dad has to have it absolutely freezing in here so I'm always......freezing.. :um


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

The only thing I have is a portable ac unit. It is on wheels, and I connect a exhaust tube that I put out a window. All the windows in my house are casement windows, so a regular window unit wouldn't work. This unit doesn't work as well as a window unit. The unit takes the cool air out of the room to cool the compressor, then throws it out the tube. It doesn't freeze the picture off the wall. It doesn't really work too good when it is really humid, and the temperature gets above 90. Luckily it doesn't get that hot very often here. Then the other disadvantage of this unit is I have to dump a water bucket every 4 hours. Not very fun getting woke up in the middle of the night when the unit beeps. I keep a couple of gallon buckets in the room and dump the water into them. Instead of stumbling to the bathroom to dump the units bucket. I think I will purchase a window unit at the end of the season. I think I will put my dad to work to put a double hung window in that room next year. He is retired and running out of things to work on at his house. :lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

hema said:


> But it's a dry heat ROTFL


"It's a dry heat" is what's said when it's so hot that sitting down wearing shorts in a car with vinyl seats will cause second degree burns and you can fry eggs on the hood of that car.

I don't care if it's dry -- if the temp exceeds your body temperature it's hot as hell!


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

That's why, I said it with a fit of laughter. When I was in Arizona, people would say 'Oh, but it's a dry heat" I wanted to reach out and slap the living........out of them.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Yes, we have central air conditioning. If we didn't during the summer we would fry before you could say "sizzled bacon"


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

> No doubt, central air is cheaper than the window units.


My parents just installed a new central air unit this summer. Its supposed to meet the government's latest energy efficieny requirements. They only saw about a $20 increase in the electric bill for one month when it was run almost every day so they are very happy with it.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

The house I live in has what's called a "wall" unit because the unit is set into the wall instead of a window. I think it looks a lot better than a window unit. Anyway, I hardly ever use it. It gets hot around here, but my house is shaded by trees.


----------



## malcman (Jun 24, 2005)

We have central air. My dad installs AC for some extra income. But I still use a small rotating fan in my room because the sound puts me to sleep.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Central air here, in fact its on right now.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No, we just sweat it out during the summer.
I only have one small fan and it's been running full speed for the last 3 months :lol


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

:nw Central Air


----------



## DJ62 (Feb 8, 2005)

I use Window A/C units. Less conflict with those who like it much warmer than I do.


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

It hardly even feels like summer here, as most nights get into the 50s, and the days warm up to the low 80s before rabidly dropping at the first hint of sunset. I miss summer. Although I have AC I never turn it on. No need really.


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 4, 2004)

Central Air. Too hot and humid here in south w/o it (at least for me). When I lived in Colorado I don't remember using AC much.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Window units for cooling. Works just as good as central air, imo. I find that going to people's house that have central air with the cooling get it way too cold, I freeze to death. You can adjust the temp in each room with window units. In the winter we just use the gas wall furnace.


----------



## HopeFloats (Feb 20, 2004)

My apartment has a window unit, but I hardly ever use it, unless it is really unbearably hot. Mostly I just use fans and sweat it out.


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

no we dont.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Central air - Yes, it gets hot in Ohio! :lol


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't normally turn it on until the indoor temp goes over 85 (I like it warm), but yes, I have central air. When it's 105 out, a fan just doesn't do any good.

Unlike everybody else in the area all my big energy bills are in the winter, when I insist on keeping the indoor temp around 74.



mserychic said:


> Dunno what all the developers were thinking but like no one in Ca has air cons


There aren't many people in Sacramento who lack it. And to include the rest of the state, I imagine if you look around Death Valley you won't find anyone alive without it. The bay area is just cold... if you live in the one spot that isn't, well, people generalize and don't notice that.


----------



## Where the river goes (Aug 4, 2005)

I live about 4 miles off the coast and get a nice cool breeze throughout the year and summers here are really mild so air conditioning isn't necessary. We use a fan every now and then if it is really hot...so far this year it has been used once :lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Strong bump. swamp cooler for me


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

A very loud industrial fan.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Central air and we really needed it today.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Window air conditioner


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Boy, this is an old one. 

Central air for me. Going without air conditioning is not an option. I moved into a flat recently and that was pretty much the first question I asked, before anything else: "Does it have central air?"


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

AC? What's that. I use these new fangled things called fans and a squirt bottle when things get really hot. The basement also acts as a natural cooler. These work fine for me unless it gets so humid the h2o in the air condenses on the pipes. At that point, umm, it sucks...really, really sucks.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Central air, it gets hot here in the summers. I don't open the windows even when it's breezy because I have bad pollen/ragweed allergies.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I have an apt. with a window air conditioner. The summer here has been very hot so far, I usually use a fan to save on electricity costs and turn on the ac rarely.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes,thank goodness we have central ac-Otherwise I'd be even more annoying than I usually am and would whine all day looooooong!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

We have central air in this home, but we haven't turned it on once this summer. I prefer feeling warm, so that's fine with me.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

No air conditioning where I live, we get by with a lot of room fans. It hasn't been too unbearably hot this summer, either...yet.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

My house has central air, but it broke a few years ago. High temperatures this week are forecast to be around 38 Celsius (100 Fahrenheit), but I'd still rather suffer the heat than call a repair company and suffer a social interaction.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im in vegas. you need AC if you live in the southwestern desert


UltraShy said:


> We got central air in October 1993 when we got a new furnace. From the summer of 94 onward we've been comfortable.
> 
> My father said that central air would cost too much in terms of electric usage -- a lie -- costs less than a couple window units that cooled far less rooms. And in 12 years now the central air has not required even a single repair! Now that's true reliability!
> 
> My father has a whole array of anti-AC propaganda. He said you couldn't have AC in a car as the engine would overheat. I've never seen the temp gague get above the half way mark even with AC on in 100 degree heat. I get the impression he may have been lying to me.


could also be that he was misinformed


----------



## Corvid (Jun 17, 2009)

It's hardly ever that hot where I am, and it's an old house.


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

I really wish I could choose the fourth option. I can't stand hot weather.


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

Jurexic5 said:


> I really wish I could choose the fourth option. I can't stand hot weather.


Well, I'm in England. So that'd lead you to believe it's always cold here, right? Wrong. The weather right now is tediously hot. I know it's nothing compared to what some of you guys get in Summer, but I _cannot stand_ hot weather. :blank


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I have central air. You have to this far South, during the summer it's always in the 90s.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Central air. I love it. Haven't had to use it that much this summer yet, yay!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Central air conditioning


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

I use fans, they are cheaper than air conditioning.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I look forward to getting refrigerated air. yay


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I've been braving through it without AC, it sucks.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

No, we just sweat it out during the summer... unfortunately.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

In Iowa everyone has AC and everyone has heat. Some may just be one room window units but I have yet to see an exception. Even the cheapest, oldest apartments we looked at had some form of ac and of course heat since even if you could survive without heat all the pipes would freeze and burst every winter.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Central air, thank ****. We didn't have _anything_ until last summer. The house regularly got up to 31 degrees and we would go for days without sleeping because of the heat. And a lot of the time it's too muggy to open the windows, plus my brother and I have terrible allergies.

So yeah...I love me some AC.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No AC for us, and it's going to be 100 tomorrow. :cry


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Never had AC, it's brutal in the summer.
I usually go to shopping centers for the free air con. :lol


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Where I am right now (family farm in Northern Virginia), we sweat it out, just like we always have. It was in the low 90s today and right now (10:50 pm) it's 85 in my room. Downstairs it's somewhat cooler; about 81.

Parents determination never to get AC finally started to show cracks last summer, but nothing's happened yet.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

At home I use the window, but anywhere else I would prefer an air conditioner


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Strange but this poll shows that I chose a window air conditioner. I have never had one. I have central air.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have two central air units. One for upstairs and one for down. I typically ony run the upstairs one right before bed to cool it off a bit.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Central air thank goodness.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

We have a fan, opening a window is usually enough though.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I have air conditioning in my apartment but last summer I didn't use it at all. I'm on the first floor (actually, one side of my room, the front side of the building, is built into the ground, so I'm partially below ground) and it's pretty cool. If it's really hot, two minutes of air conditioning is enough to cool down my very tiny abode. In general, I hate air conditioning. It feels good for five minutes if you come in out of the heat, but then it becomes frigid and uncomfortable, especially if it's blowing on you.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Use to have a portable unit which I posted a picture a couple of years ago. I gave up on it. It didn't work very well. I ended up buying a 5000 btu window unit and took the window out and put plywood and put the ac unit in the middle of it. The window unit works great. I only use it when it gets extremely hot, which luckily it hasn't got that way very often so far this year.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

It's freezing here! Even in summer, the temp is still cool. Nah its all heat pumps and heaters around here


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

central air is a must here.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> It's freezing here! Even in summer, the temp is still cool. Nah its all heat pumps and heaters around here


Lucky


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

no air conditioning and no fans... we live in Arkansas.


----------

